
11,543 Microsoft employees got swept up in a reply-all e-mail apocalypse - projectramo
https://nordic.businessinsider.com/microsoft-employee-github-reply-all-email-storm-2019-1
======
projectramo
This is so obvious, I don't even know if I need to point out, but the best
thing to do is to reply-all to everyone on the list and clearly ask them to
stop replying-to-all!

Everyone on this list should now provide this valuable information to the
other members of the list.

